# Which glue for ABS plastic to wood



## Ian (4 Sep 2009)

Anyone know the best glue to use for gluing ABS plastic to wood, I've tried epoxy with not much success.

Ian


----------



## 9fingers (4 Sep 2009)

I've not tried this but I reckon well roughened ABS and Polyurethane glue would work ok.
Moisten the wood with a damp, not wet, cloth and clamp firmly to resist the pressure from the foaming action.

Bob


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Sep 2009)

If you could let us know what kind of application we might be able to give better advice. Window installers would use CA (superglue)

Si


----------



## Ironballs (4 Sep 2009)

Is there much call for installation of widows  

For attaching plastic binding to guitars you use CA, that would be my suggestion


----------



## Jake (4 Sep 2009)

Hot-melt is a possibility, but might be tricky to do (think edgebanding)


----------



## FatFreddysCat (4 Sep 2009)

I agree with the scuff the back and use PU (sparingly). Works for acrylic, too. Don't think I'd want to try hot melt on ABS, though, because it has such a low melting point


----------



## Jake (4 Sep 2009)

FatFreddysCat":1rhsn46a said:


> Don't think I'd want to try hot melt on ABS, though, because it has such a low melting point



Learn something every day - didn't realise it was that low! ABS edgebanding must be a very delicate dance.


----------



## Ian (5 Sep 2009)

Sorry I should have mentioned its for producing my own bandings.

The PU sounds good will try today and let you know how it went.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Oryxdesign (5 Sep 2009)

What about a contact adhesive like evostick then?


----------



## FatFreddysCat (5 Sep 2009)

Jake":286jjagj said:


> ABS edgebanding must be a very delicate dance.


It can be. That's why most manufacturers of hot air edge banders are unwilling to guarantee their machinery with ABS or PVC edging tapes.


----------



## John. B (5 Sep 2009)

When I insert plastic in my pens I just scuff it and use CA glue. Haven't come apart yet. :roll:

John. B


----------



## dickm (5 Sep 2009)

Be worth trying standard plumber's/electricians pipe-welding solvent. This certainly works for Perspex and ABS to each other, so would probably adhere to wood.


----------



## jasonB (5 Sep 2009)

> Jake wrote:
> ABS edgebanding must be a very delicate dance.
> 
> It can be. That's why most manufacturers of hot air edge banders are unwilling to guarantee their machinery with ABS or PVC edging tapes.



That and the fact most of it comes without any adhesive on it so a hot air gun won't be much use, you need a glue pot edge bander where the glue is heated and not the edging.

Jason


----------



## brianhabby (6 Sep 2009)

I've used Gripfill (the one in the black tube) for glueing plastic to wood and it works really well. I've even glued the number plates on my car with it!

regards

Brian


----------



## Ironballs (7 Sep 2009)

When shaping the plastic binding for the guitar (as it's so brittle it can't take much bend without snapping) I quickly found that it went from solid to runny with a little waft from a hot air gun with not much warning. It's a nightmare to work with


----------



## Ian (7 Sep 2009)

I tried the PU glue at the weekend and it works a treat.

many thanks for the replys.

Ian


----------



## joesoap (7 Sep 2009)

Evo stik everytime for Plas , formica , to wood , everytime . Cheers !


----------



## Setch (7 Sep 2009)

If you wipe the abs with acetone to soften the surface, you can glue it with titebond.


----------



## Derek Willis. (8 Sep 2009)

For my two-penn'orth, PVA will stick anything provided that one surface is absorbent.
derek.


----------

